# Sometimes l wish my idiot my idiot wifes new life would blow up in her face



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

hey family.
how can it be that once beautiful wives/hubby's , mums and dads, just turn into such selfish blind fools .
my daughter went over to her best friends yesterday 2hrs drive. they always hook up on holidays and it's their fav' time of all.
my wife text me this morning - oh she's upset , " YOU'VE " warn her out , l knew she was too tired for this ,.... ra ra ra. !

all coming from my daughter staying over here for a week last wk , with her friends and having an absolute ball - which she also does every holidays and it's her other most fav' part of the holidays. both these times are also the ONLY fragments she has left now to hold onto , from her old life, fun holidays and memories and she's been so looking forward to them both all yr since my wife destroyed our family,her structure and home -3 mths ago .
so she goes back to her so called new rental home -and mum - for an obviously well needed rest after her fun week here. she has great friends around there and they'd all just come and go , rest up, have more fun and kick back.

but instead , what does my wife do - brings up her fg mum - her in your fkg face fussing gran, whom my daughter doesn't even like anyway and is extremely embarrassed around right now because of what my wifes done to us. then goes of to work all day and leaves them alone for 5 days. no friends could come because my hates the gran around sticking her beak in.

mum also drags her out of here christmas morning , when she'd had a beautiful few days and christmas eve with the 3 of us, away from her dad for the first time ever on a christmas and of for a 3hr drive for what - a christmas day a grans PLUS-yet another force stay down there for another 2 days on top.
and on top of inflicting her new found lifestyle onto her for this last 3 mths , running around with 1/2 the town and this stupid fg life's so wonderful now look plastered all over her.
i mean she's just left my daughters dad, destroyed her family and her real home. 
so what does her mother acting and living like this alone after all this, do to my daughter, in a tiny gossiping town and a new so called home away from dad.

she had her whole family staying for a week only one week before that, plus the 2 nieces whom my daughter is also just too embarrassed to even see right now because of all this.
hell she's had them all up there 4 or 5 times, for days on end in only 3 mths while my daughters been thrown into this and living here living there and, dealing with school,friends, gossip,

plus , she's dragged her down to the gran and parents 4 or 5 other times for more 3 and 4 day stays + = 3hrs each way.
on top of all this, as if having to get use to separate parents, coping with everything that's happened , splitting her life in two living in 2 places at once, gossip towns ,in only 3 mths , isn't enough !
yet has the Gaul to say to me this morning , fk you no wonder shes so tired , warn out and insecure - can you fg believe that. 

if i'm lucky , i only have her on the weekends , i let her kick back and rest up , i never force anyone or anything onto her because i know what she's going through. if friends do stay it's her idea and she has a ball anyway. 
plus , she tells me it's the only part of her life right now that's still real, normal and she just loves it so much- this coming from an 11yr old

you know , sometimes i think l'm beginning to hate the girl l spent the best 18yrs of my life with, good and bad.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

sorry about that , it got pretty long but hey i really needed to vent this nightmare. thanks for being there family.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

only sometimes?

to paraphrase Cocteau (i think): Luck must exist, how else would you explain the success of our enemies?

chin up, birder.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> only sometimes?
> 
> to paraphrase Cocteau (i think): Luck must exist, how else would you explain the success of our enemies?
> 
> chin up, birder.



well said and thanks Orpheus . yep , how else would you explain it :scratchhead:


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Hoping and waiting for their lives to implode will on impede your healing and progress. You are concentrating on her life and neglecting yours. Let her be and wish her the best... Its the only way to recover from this BS.

Let her live her life and you live yours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

ReGroup said:


> Hoping and waiting for their lives to implode will on impede your healing and progress. You are concentrating on her life and neglecting yours. Let her be and wish her the best... Its the only way to recover from this BS.
> 
> Let her live her life and you live yours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks regroup but no not really , i'm on with things since day one , no choice.
as a matter of fact l have very little to do with her just daughter and money stuff.
but you know, if her bs starts effecting my daughter even more than it already has , that's another matter .

but i do like what you've suggested and what is that the best thing to do is it , wish her the best and stuff ?
l did want that for her actually , wasn't sure if that was a stupid way to feel or not but eventually l did. it felt the healthiest way to go.

but her crap this morning just reminds me of who she is now and it effects my daughter making things even harder for her and brought back anger . i dunno !


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> only sometimes?
> 
> to paraphrase Cocteau (i think): Luck must exist, how else would you explain the success of our enemies?
> 
> chin up, birder.


 Quoting Cocteau. Now I know how you chose your screen name here. Awesome movie.


----------

